# 11th DERBYSHIRE REPTILE MEETING :)



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya details of our meeting below , have got a new venue now for it , its about 5 mins drive from the old venue :-

Date :- Friday 24th Feb ,
Time :- 7.30pm onwards
Venue :- The Traverllers Rest , Chapel Street , Kilburn ,Belper.

HIYA MEETING STARTS AT 7.30 , NICE FRIENDLY WARM COUNTRY PUB , EVERYONE WELCOME WITH OR WITHOUT REPS , LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE THERE  LISA AND DAVE X X X


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Il be there Lisa, il see if Jen wants to come aswell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ransom (Jan 19, 2012)

ill be there


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya Everyone , just a quick update , meeting venue has change back to the original pub address below , :-

Welcome Tavern 
73 Mill Lane 
Belper 
DE56 1LH

Thanks Lisa and Dave


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

How come you decided to change it back Lisa?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Marckip86 said:


> How come you decided to change it back Lisa?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hiya Marc we prefer it at The Welcome , plus some of the locals where abit mardy about the reps , and we know The Welcome locals love the reps  Anyway bump for the meeting


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

I thought your new locals seemed ok lol but yes it was abit small really for us



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marckip86 (Aug 31, 2009)

Bump for the meeting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ransom (Jan 19, 2012)

hay guys will this be held in a side room or in the main pub, 
just thinking if it will be possible too bring my 2 boys down 3+6yrs, 

also will anyone be selling anything on the evening ?

mark


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Hiya Children are welcome at the pub the landladies 2 boys sometimes come down for a look at the reps , we have a couple of children that come so np  dont know if anyone is bringing anything to sell ill try to find out for you  Thanks Lisa and Dave


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

Bump for the meeting tonight


----------



## AnnieM (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh....  only just spotted this, didn't realise there was meetings. What are they like cos I'm really really shy! Do a lot of people come and what type of meeting is it?


----------



## lele_davee (Jan 24, 2011)

AnnieM said:


> Oh....  only just spotted this, didn't realise there was meetings. What are they like cos I'm really really shy! Do a lot of people come and what type of meeting is it?


Hi ,we are just a group that meets once a month and we bring our reps , we are a nice friendly group ect, hopefully the next meeting is on the 30th March i will post details when its comfirmed


----------

